# Hub bore size?



## StUpId8000 (Mar 11, 2004)

Easy one here, 97 GXE, is it 66.1 or 59.1? getting mixed info when searching.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

should be 59.1mm
http://adaptitusa.com/referencebook.htm


----------



## StUpId8000 (Mar 11, 2004)

damn, There really aren't that many cars that can be swapped to the b14.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, depending on who you buy your wheels from, they have centric rings to take up the void and help center any aftermarket wheel. as for hub adapters and spacers, that's a whole different issue.


----------



## StUpId8000 (Mar 11, 2004)

was just looking to get some OEM wheels for now, winter. 2000-2008 Hyundai Accent 14" *should* fit and there's 1,000s of those in the yards, I think. Just haven't made the trip to pick some up yet. The owner of the car is very cheap, so just trying to get some steel wheels and was going to paint them for her.


----------

